# Temporary car insurance



## Ale81 (May 25, 2020)

Hello everyone
I have a Portuguese (place) car and I plan on staying in Portugal just for 3/4 months, so I'm looking for temporary car insurance, but I can't find any info online. Does anybody know which insurance companies does it?

Thank you!


----------



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

hi firstly we need to know a little more

is it a Portuguese car do you have a fiscal number and is it registered in your name

if so no problem with 6 months

if no to above tell us more about yourself and the car


----------



## Ale81 (May 25, 2020)

1920 powerplus said:


> hi firstly we need to know a little more
> 
> is it a Portuguese car do you have a fiscal number and is it registered in your name
> 
> ...


yet it's my car and I do have a NIF. I'm looking for a 3/4 month insurance actually, as I will leave Portugal in October again. 
I contacted almost every can insurance company and only one until now did answer that they do have a 3 months insurance, all the others only have 1 year.


----------



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

hi

6 months has recently cost a friend E98 for 6 months cover on a older 1997 Portuguese registered car

i am assuming yours is a Portuguese car

i would also go to an agent and not contact the insurance company direct

we deal with agents for tranquilidade and i and my friend allways get what we need


barry


----------



## Ale81 (May 25, 2020)

It's a good price. How can I find an agent?
Yes mine is a Portuguese small van.


----------



## 1920 powerplus (Nov 27, 2017)

Ale81 said:


> It's a good price. How can I find an agent?
> Yes mine is a Portuguese small van.


hi every town in portugal has many insurance shops you will have to look or ask someone in your local town


----------



## Ale81 (May 25, 2020)

*Ale81*

Ah I didn't know. Thank you for the info Barry!


----------

